# May Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Happy has chosen a stylish subject for this month's theme...*.*Goldens and Hats**

**Post a picture of your golden with a hat in the pic.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 20th. Please, one entry per membership.

Happy has provided a perfect example of Goldens and Hats.
*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Happy, love your theme choice for May!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Official entry is Duke










Just for fun - Charlie 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Maxi in her Santa hat


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Ruby, looking less than impressed with her St. Patrick's Day hat.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Rey (pink hat) & Storm (purple hat) ready to celebrate Storm's 3rd birthday. They tolerate the hats long enough to get their yummy treats.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My bridge boy Nitro.... Miss this silly guy.....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Hogan Claus*

Hogan Claus


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Perfect theme for May since the Kentucky Derby is this weekend, nothing better than the Derby Hats....


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's Twinkie and Penny (with the hat) welcoming in the New Year.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy has chosen a stylish and fun subject for this month's theme....Goldens and Hats.
Hope we get lots more pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, hope to see many more. 



> Happy has chosen a stylish subject for this month's theme....Goldens and Hats
> 
> Post a picture of your golden with a hat in the pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here, hope we get lots of entries!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Baby Whoey from my first litter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Happy has chosen a stylish subject for this month's theme....Goldens and Hats
> 
> Post a picture of your golden with a hat in the pic.


On this KY Derby Day, hope to see pictures of your Goldens with their hats on!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> On this KY Derby Day, hope to see pictures of your Goldens with their hats on!


I hope so too!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Share a pic in this month's photo contest, the theme is **Goldens and Hats.**

**The contest closes on Sunday, May 20th. 
*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey loving all the attention while I took pics of her in her hat. 

View attachment DSC_0131.jpg


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey loving all the attention while I took pics of her in her hat.
> 
> View attachment 798785


OMG, she looks adorable!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Ivyacres*-what a great picture of Honey, she looks so cute in her bonnet, such a happy girl....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Share a photo of your golden with a hat. We love seeing all the pics


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, hope to see many more. 



> Happy has chosen a stylish subject for this month's theme....Goldens and Hats
> 
> Post a picture of your golden with a hat in the pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

for the Irish


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The pics are so cute, hope we see lots more before the contest closes on May 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great entries so far, hope to see many more.


Share your pic too, we'd love to see your golden too.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle's 3rd Birthday


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I can’t believe this is the only picture I have of Luna wearing a hat!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnC said:


> I can’t believe this is the only picture I have of Luna wearing a hat!


Luna's adorable.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

How adorable all the puppies are  Are you sure you don't have a picture of your pup with a hat on in your photo library??? If so we'd love to see it!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnC said:


> How adorable all the puppies are  Are you sure you don't have a picture of your pup with a hat on in your photo library??? If so we'd love to see it!


Yes, please share a photo! The more pics, the more fun it is.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping to see lots more photos of your Goldens and Hats!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

One more week to share a pic of your golden and a hat!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking for more cute pics.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Happy has chosen a stylish subject for this month's theme....Goldens and Hats
> 
> Post a picture of your golden with a hat in the pic.
> 
> ...


Sunday is the last day to submit your picture in the Photo Contest, don't miss out!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, there's only 4 days left to share a photo of you golden with a hat!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Sona in her sun hat


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wicky said:


> Sona in her sun hat


Love this!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Sunday May 20th* is the last day to submit a picture of your Golden(s) wearing a hat. 

Don't miss out on the fun......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a few days left to join the fun and post a picture of your golden with a hat.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Last weekend to share your pic of your golden and a hat. Contest closes Sunday 5/20.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Last weekend to share your pic of your golden and a hat. Contest closes Sunday 5/20.


Join the fun!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> bumping up!


Loved seeing all your goldens with hats, let's have some last minute entries!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to submit an entry in the photo contest-



> Happy has chosen a stylish subject for this month's theme....Goldens and Hats
> 
> Post a picture of your golden with a hat in the pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the photos are so cute in this month's contest. The theme is....Goldens and Hats.
Hope we get a few more entries before the contest closes tomorrow, Sunday May 20th!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker at the Tiki Bar*

Our Tucker at the Tiki Bar!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen,
I love your photo of Tucker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

jennretz said:


> Karen,
> I love your photo of Tucker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, it's a great photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time is winding down to submit an entry in the May Photo contest. 

*Tomorrow* is the last day, share a picture of your Golden(s) with a hat!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*TODAY*_ is the last day to submit a picture of your Golden(s) wearing a Hat for the May Photo Contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Our Tucker at the Tiki Bar!!


What a great pic! There's still a few hours left to submit your pic before the contest closes later today.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just for fun really, not exactly a golden in a hat but my old boy Barnaby in his jogging hoodie!!


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing like waiting until the last minute!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Just for fun really, not exactly a golden in a hat but my old boy Barnaby in his jogging hoodie!!


A hoodie..a hat...it works for me and adds to the fun!


----------

